# Covered Litter Trays??



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi all,

My two cats use a litter tray without fail, but lately even when it has just been cleaned i keep finding poops on the floor next to it. You can see by the marks that they have intended to go IN the tray, but just have been in it enough if that makes sence. Also one of the cats, (im not sure which one) sometimes misses the back of the tray while wee-ing and it ends up on the wall abit where it has dripped.

There are two trays next to each other which they both use and they are really quite large. Do you think a covered tray would work in stopping this? I really dont think the cats are doing it intentionally. the trays are cleaned out as and when the cats do anything as OH doesnt like them smelling so they are always very clean (the poop out instantly, the wee out once every two days)

Also how would i introduce this to them as im not sure if they have ever had a covered tray before.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't like covered trays, I use these ones that have a rim and it keeps it all contained and have never had a problem with them not fitting in it/keeping it in there, the jumbo size one is huge.


----------



## Loulabella1 (Nov 18, 2009)

I've used one like shown in the link above and again had no probs with any going over the sides. Not tried a covered one so can't comment on that.


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

GreyHare said:


> I don't like covered trays, I use these ones that have a rim and it keeps it all contained and have never had a problem with them not fitting in it/keeping it in there, the jumbo size one is huge.


I've got one of them, and they still manage to make a mess over the sides


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a covered and a regular one. The covered one is brilliant, and big enough for my girl! :thumbup:

I did have to take the door off as it's offputting for them I think, at least it's a bit less smellier and less litter everywhere. Still tracks though


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a covered litter tray & the cats were fine about using it - no probs at all. I initially left the door off so they would get used to it then put the door on after a couple of days & they were easily able to work it out. Far less smells than previously.


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

London Dogwalker said:


> I have a covered and a regular one. The covered one is brilliant, and big enough for my girl! :thumbup:
> 
> I did have to take the door off as it's offputting for them I think, at least it's a bit less smellier and less litter everywhere. Still tracks though


I have a bit of carpet in front of my litter tray and it picks up all the tiny bits of litter from their feet. It's stopped me finding little bits all over the flat!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I have two covered ones - they are great.


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

We have two covered ones. We started ours off with the covers on but the doors off, then after a few days we put the doors on. They're great; we'd never go back to having open litter trays again.

We use the wood-pellet cat litter and there is simply no smell from the trays at all - it's a great combination.


----------



## Smiler (Jan 10, 2010)

We have two covered ones, and have had since the day the kittens arrived home, they've never had any problems with using them. Although saying that we have taken the doors off both of them, but more cos it makes them easier to clean out.

Btw, how often do most people clean their litter trays out? If I'm in then as soon as anything is 'deposited' its removed, and its cleaned first thing in the morning, and as soon as I get home from work. Nothing stays in there longer than absolutely necessary. Why would anyone leave it any longer!


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> I don't like covered trays, I use these ones that have a rim and it keeps it all contained and have never had a problem with them not fitting in it/keeping it in there, the jumbo size one is huge.


These are the trays we are currently using, in the largest size we could find as my cats are quite big. Its more that when they have been digging before going to the loo, they forget to scoot forward again so do it on the rim, then it slides off onto the floor.

Ive tried this morning seperating them abit incase they somehow thought it was one VERY large tray. They have had no problems with this for about a month now, just this last week its been a problem.


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a rim tray the size of a bathtub (this one, I love it) and I don't think my cat would be able to miss even if she tried. Then again she thinks climbing in this tray is a brilliant adventure so she seems to take rather more care over it than usual! Then again, I don't think she'd take to a covered tray because she likes 'dancing' while she digs. Maybe if yours make less ceremony over it, they'd take to a covered tray OK?


----------



## Smiler (Jan 10, 2010)

lestroischats said:


> I have a rim tray the size of a bathtub (this one, I love it) and I don't think my cat would be able to miss even if she tried.


Excellent, its nice to know I'm not the only one with a litter tray the size of a small car, mine have a ferplast maxi bella Great deals on cat litters and cat accessories at zooplus: Cat Toilet Maxi Bella.

Wrt to 'ceremony', one of my boys makes such a song and dance about using his tray, you can hear him from anywhere in the house. He copes fine with the covered one, he scratches the roof when he's trying to cover up. :lol:


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Smiler said:


> Excellent, its nice to know I'm not the only one with a litter tray the size of a small car, mine have a ferplast maxi bella Great deals on cat litters and cat accessories at zooplus: Cat Toilet Maxi Bella.


Heehee you could use it as a coffee table! I have to say I was always slightly put off them by this image in which the cat looks really unimpressed to say the least at being asked to use her Bella Toilet Home (lol).



> Wrt to 'ceremony', one of my boys makes such a song and dance about using his tray, you can hear him from anywhere in the house. He copes fine with the covered one, he scratches the roof when he's trying to cover up. :lol:


That's worth knowing - I've been thinking about getting a tray for upstairs, since when she sleeps in our room she has a little tray that pops out from under a chest of drawers in case she gets caught short. This is convenient except for the fact that she wakes everyone up by having a good yodel when she uses it. Maybe a covered tray would keep the noise in?!


----------



## Lisa (Mar 7, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> I have a covered litter tray & the cats were fine about using it - no probs at all. I initially left the door off so they would get used to it then put the door on after a couple of days & they were easily able to work it out. Far less smells than previously.


Ditto.

However, as I'm arthritic the scooping was killing me so I've recently purchased the Omega Paw Self Cleaning litter box and it's so big that they go in fully. I had problems with Jette (who is younger than Slash) peeing on the sides in the regular hooded tray. But she doesn't do this anymore and it's SOOOO easy to clean. So happy now.


----------

